# Off Topic: Beltronics RX65 Red Professional Series Radar/Laser Detector $110



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Thinking to buy this one. Any suggestion? Reviews looks pretty good on Amazon
https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-re...27_0&sid=fd25ac62a7a211e6813fee7728b98dab0INT
Amazon Reviews https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009204RI/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

or you could drive the speed limit. haha..


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm one to talk, I stop at stop signs 15% of the time. Maybe, I should be a cop.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> or you could drive the speed limit. haha..


I was long ago gone from this thread and Prime if I was driving on speed limit! lol


----------

